# Can this be IBS?



## Terry1209 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am 61 yrs old and since I was born I dealt with constipation. In all my years, up until I was about 55, I had diarrhea twice. Around age 55, certain foods like salad dressing, too much coffee, oils or salad dressing would give me mushy stool. Never urgency to go. So from then till last year, as I said, certain foods made me go. A few times. Early last spring, I had about 3-4 weeks of strange BM's. I would go normal, then again like 30 mins later it would be mushy, then I would have a slight urge to go again and it would be hard. This went on for a few weeks, at one time awakening to an 'accident' of soft stool. For several months, almost every day I had the perfect stool for the most part. I had shingles this past April, I rarely take pain relievers, but I did take a lot of Tylenol for the pain. About a week after the shingles started, my stools changed. They went from normal, to awhile later dark brown and sticky, then to hard. Always felt like I still have more inside me (that feeling has been going on for a year now). Also was quite smelly. This went on for a few weeks. One night during that time I had bad pain, gurgling on my left side and gas (not smelly gas). I went into the bathroom and strained to go, it as normal, then it went to mushy, then softer, then hard again within an hours time, no urgency. Since then, I have had a feeling at time like low period pain, on the mild side before a bm. All this went on for 4 weeks, from straining to hard, to mushy,to real dark looking like soft serve on a cone, (with straining) then back to normal color and hard. Finally after 4 weeks like overnight I was back to 'my normal' way of going. Occasionally 4-5 days with only small hard pebbles, to every morning, hard stool, occasional perfect stool. Last 2 weeks I didn't go for 3-4 days, then when I do go, it is normal stool with straining. I was wondering if this could be IBS-A? Can in come in several month intervals like this? I have a physical this Tues. and I plan on talking to my dr. about this. One last note, I do NOT drink enuff water. I drink anywhere from 1 glass a week to 2 or 3 8oz bottles. I know, not good at all. I do drink a lot of juices. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

